# Hutch Advice after losing a rabbit.



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi There

We sadly lost our Rabbit yesterday and at this moment in time are not in an emotional frame of mind to think about getting another one or if we ever will?? 
On one hand we are afraid of getting hurt again but on the other we want to give a rabbit lots of love that we know it will appreciate. 

Can any of you advise on what is the best to do with the Hutch? Can we put another Rabbit in it in a few months or do they not like living in a previously used hutch? Obviously we will sterilise it thoroughly and clean it out so its spotless but what's your advice? Keep it, clean it and if we feel ready to get another one do so or discard of it?? 

Thank you in advance x


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

If it helps you to feel better about getting more rabbits perhaps giving a pair of rescue buns the chance at a new life when you feel ready will be a nice tribute to the one you lost? I know that helps for some people. 

As for the hutch, as long as it is still a good size and in decent repair then disinfecting and cleaning thoroughly should be fine. If you use vinegar then it gets rid of remaining scent. Then keep it until you feel ready for more. 

Finally, so sorry to hear about your rabbit, it's hard when their time comes


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

It depends on what the rabbit died from tbh, there are a couple of illnesses that I wouldn't risk reusing a hutch but for most so long as the hutch has been bleached (sterilising isn't enough) several tomes and has been rested for a few months then it should be fine.

Sorry to hear about your bun.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Really sorry to hear about Thumper  

It will be ok to use the same hutch once cleaned etc. I've reused the same housing for when they lived outdoors.

I always get my rabbits from rescue centres as they already neutered, vaccinated & bonded which saves a lot if money & stress. They also are happy to give help & advice.

-x-


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I would clean it up, give yourself time to grieve and then think about it again. Rabbits are addictive....once you have had one then you can't stop  if you decide that you don't want any more then find a DECENT rescue & ask if they can use it


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

If you're really worried then you can *lightly* run a blowtorch over the interior surfaces (don't set it on fire!).

Then maybe give it a few coats of clean paint to freshen it up (Cuprinol Garden Shades works really well on wooden hutches, and comes in a nice range of colours).


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you for all your wonderful comments and all the condolences it really means a lot to me and my partner. 

Our rabbit passed away yesterday as she developed a very serious infection to her chest following her Spay operation on Thursday. The vet stated that she couldn't fight the two side by side and it was too much for her to take. 

It's hard to accept as it was our choice (following advice) to have her spayed! She was amazing last week, full of life and mischief and it feels as though it is all our fault and we caused this even though the vet has said it was in no way our fault and that it couldn't have been foreseen.

The advice has been excellent about the hutch and I'm sure when things settle we will look at getting some rescue rabbits and love those just as much but at the moment we are still hurting from all this.

Thank you ever so much for all your kind words I'm glad there are people out there who know how we feel and can offer support and advice when we need it most x 

Chris & Lucy x x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ThumperThomas said:


> Thank you for all your wonderful comments and all the condolences it really means a lot to me and my partner.
> 
> Our rabbit passed away yesterday as she developed a very serious infection to her chest following her Spay operation on Thursday. The vet stated that she couldn't fight the two side by side and it was too much for her to take.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. Every anaesthetic carries a small risk, but it is unusual nowadays to lose a rabbit like this. PLease don't blame yourself.

It is far kinder to spay. It protects bun from uterine cancer later on, and means that they can be bonded with a friend far more easily.

You and poor bun were very very unlucky.

Now is not the time to think about more buns, but if that time comes, do look at adopting a pair of ready spayed/neutered rabbits.

That will save you the worry of going through it again, which would be very stressful; and you will be giving a home to a pair of rabbits in need.

((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))

Binky free little bun.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Considering how your bun died (again, I'm sorry, please don't blame yourself) your hutch will be safe to use as soon as it is cleaned out as your bun didn't have anything contagious.

So yeah, as soon as you are ready your hutch will be safe


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you for your support and advice, for something so small and fluffy she has left a really big void in our lives and we do miss her a great deal x x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ThumperThomas said:


> Thank you for your support and advice, for something so small and fluffy she has left a really big void in our lives and we do miss her a great deal x x


Only true rabbit people understand how must they can touch our lives.

And yes, when they are no longer with us, they leave a big void, so we do understand on here.


----------

